# Let us give without pay!



## formula1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Revelation 22:17
The Spirit and the Bride say, "Come." And let the one who hears say, "Come." And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.

Revelation 21:6
And he said to me, "It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment.

Isaiah 55:1
Come, everyone who thirsts, come to the waters; and he who has no money, come, buy and eat! Come, buy wine and milk without money and without price.

Psalm 107
8 Let them thank the LORD for his steadfast love, for his wondrous works to the children of man! 9 For he satisfies the longing soul,and the hungry soul he fills with good things.

Proverbs 25:25
Like cold water to a thirsty soul,so is good news from a far country.

John 4:13-14  
13 Jesus said to her, "Everyone who drinks of this water will be thirsty again, 14 but whoever drinks of the water that I will give him will never be thirsty again. The water that I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life."

Psalm 49
7 Truly no man can ransom another, or give to God the price of his life, 8 for the ransom of their life is costly and can never suffice, 9 that he should live on forever and never see the pit.

1 Timothy 2
5 For there is one God, and there is one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, 6 who gave himself as a ransom for all, which is the testimony given at the proper time.

Matthew 10:8
Heal the sick, raise the dead, cleanse lepers, cast out demons. You received without paying; give without pay.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 6, 2011)

I appreciate the time you spent.
And I appreciate the lesson.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks F1, your always a huge encouragement to me when I read your post.


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Matthew 10:8
Heal the sick, raise the dead, cleanse lepers, cast out demons. You received without paying; give without pay.

Love cannot be bought or sold and love is the spiritual main ingredient in healing the sick, raising the dead...etc....

We should not confuse our daily spiritual walk with the work we do to further justice for example.  And although justice is a spiritual matter of grave importance, lawmakers, judges, the police, juries and pastors should be paid.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 10, 2011)

God's economy is spiritual in origin and spiritually motivated. There is no guaranty of compensation in this life, though it is sometimes evident in the life of a believer, generously bestowed by God's gracious nature. And, truthfully, I should think reward won't be an issue in heaven, either. Will any lack in the Kingdom? Scripture says we will not. 

That pretty much leaves any earthly effort toward advancing the Kingdom to those who simply love the Lord. What a privilege to serve Him, because we recognize that He alone is worthy!! 

Never have quite grasped the prosperity message that some folks subscribe to. It has taken far too many to perdition because they never lost that human focus on being #1 and having their own desires met.


----------

